# Ultimate Thread Killer?



## ElRay (Jan 16, 2008)

Who's the ultimate thread killer? I just looked through my subscription list, and there's many, many threads that I was the last to post to.

Is it easy to see who has the most "last posts"?

Ray


----------



## Shawn (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2008)

Dunno, but the answer to your question in the sig is a .022 Gauge nickel wound.


----------



## Chris (Jan 16, 2008)

Edit: No, there isn't. 

I'm going to kill this thread, because it's not Site News.


----------

